# دبلومة إدارة المشروعات : محاضرات معدات التشييد (كاملة)Construction Equipments



## Eng.karim Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
​التحقت مؤخرا بدبلومة إدارة المشروعات بكلية الهندسة جامعة بورسعيد .. و هذه هي محاضرات مادة " معدات التشييد" كاملة.




(محاضرات معدات التشييد)
Construction Equipments
​
​





​



*Contents
*
*Lec 1*-Earthmoving , Excavating Work
*Lec 2*-Concrete Mixing Equipments
*Lec 3*-Lifting Equipment
*Lec 4*-Form work
*Lec 5*-Earth-Saw,Vibrator,Helicopter and  Electric Arc welding
*Lec 6*-Sand blasting
*Lec 7*-Pile Driving


​ 
​

نسألكم الدعاء لي و لوالدي


تقبلو تحياتي
أخوكم كريم
​


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

المحاضرتين الثالثة و الرابعة


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

لم أستطع ارفاق باقي المحاضرات لكبر حجمها نسبيا .. هذا رابط مباشر مجمع لكل المحاضرات

http://www.mediafire.com/?vy02tx3ykgjtc7b


----------



## mlo5ia (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ربنا
يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## mido_pringo (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ربنا
متشكرين ع مجهودك 
​


----------



## الملك فيصل (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي ومشاركة تستحق التقيم


----------



## himaelnady (22 أكتوبر 2012)

حزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled eldraginy (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس و زادك الله من العلم


----------



## جعفر عثمان (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ربنا يزيدك علما ويخليك


----------



## haytham baraka (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mezohazoma (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Kaim Ragab - Cons. Eq. Lectures.rar


----------



## mezohazoma (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seeker (12 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng.soledad (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد النواري (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## البرنس رامى (9 فبراير 2013)

بارك اللة فيكم دورة رائعة كنت ابحث عنها من فترة طويلة


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 فبراير 2013)

تسلم بش مهندس على المرفقات الرائعه


----------



## دعاء_ممدوح (23 أكتوبر 2013)

استفسار 
انا سالتحق بهذه الدبلومة كنت اريد ان اعرف 
كم عدد سنين هذه الدبلومة


----------



## حاتم المختار (25 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ربنا يزيدك​


----------



## gamalredwing (28 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (2 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (4 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taiscer (9 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (7 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك و جعلك من عتقائه آمين و نحن أجمعين


----------



## محمد الخزاعي (5 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------

